# GT500 Super Snake



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

This is half way through my building of my friend real Shelby Super Snake.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Man that paint is clean ass hell, nice job onit, what scale size is this??*


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

It's a 1/25. The paint is Tamiya. I was told the Tamiya is almost imposable to have run. I just poured that stuff on until I couldn't see any orange peal. I missed some spots but the over all looks great. Thanks.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Great paint job! Looking good!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 4, 2012)

_They make that model in a 1/8th scale i think that's the size, not sure but i know it's big as hell, thought this might be it. nice._


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Looking really nice... Great model to build... Be sure to post the finished product !!!*


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Great looking paint job ,mustang look real good especially with decals on ---dom


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
Front and back bumpers are about done. The next step is to get all the glass painted and put in, also the front lenses. Then I can glue the body to the frame and put the tires on.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I finally finished it.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Outstanding job! I really need to improve my paint skills so I can take on more full car builds. You inspire me good sir. 

Where is the super snake though?


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I found out the guys car is a Cobra, not a Super Snake. Sorry about that, but thanks for the comment. 

The trick to my paint jobs is using TAMIYA paint because you dont have to paint in steps. That stuff goes on nice and smooth too.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

thundercat said:


> I found out the guys car is a Cobra, not a Super Snake. Sorry about that, but thanks for the comment.
> 
> The trick to my paint jobs is using TAMIYA paint because you dont have to paint in steps. That stuff goes on nice and smooth too.


No worries lol. There isn't a supersnake kit on the market right now, however it would be possible to make one by combining the GT500 and GT500 KR kits... maybe I'll take that on at some point. 

Anyways, I'll have to remember that about the tamiya paint as I start needing new spray paint. Seems I've read a few other places that it's really good paint. 

What do you mean you don't have to paint in steps?


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

With the testors you have to lay a thin coat and let it dry. Then you have to keep doing that until you have a nice glossy finish. With TAMIYA you can get a glossy finish in one coat.

Let me know when you do your Super Snake. I want to see some pics.


----------

